
Silicon Valley, help — America’s infrastructure just got a D+ - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2013/05/30/silicon-valley-help-americas-infrastructure-just-got-a-d/
======
taylodl
Seems like the perfect app for Ruby on Rails! :)

